# Anyone heard of an Oct 2015 Trexlertown swap?



## KevinM (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone heard of an Oct 2015 Trexlertown swap? The Velofest will be on the 3rd. Kevin


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2015)

No official word. I did hear last year that Paul's Bike Shop was no longer doing the Fall meet. And that there is someone else taking it over. It's always a great meet. I hope it keeps going.


----------



## kos22us (Jul 31, 2015)

I was under the impression Joe who started the spring t-town swap was also taking over the traditional fall meet as well


----------



## KevinM (Aug 7, 2015)

I hope Joe doesn't wait until the last moment. Kevin


----------



## jrapoza (Aug 10, 2015)

30th Anniversary Fall Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet 

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome to make the weekend better than ever.

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.  

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:   Friday October  2nd, 3rd and 4th 2015.

1. Free Spectator and general admission.  

2. Friday October 2, 2015, Gates open at 4:00 PM.   Which means please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM. 

Why you ask?  This gives everyone an equal opportunity for the big score.   

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days.  which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.  If you camping, that is considered 2 days. 

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday Oct 3rd, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Sunday Oct 4th, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators.

Swap meet ends at 1:00 Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds. 

Why 1:00 you ask?  The wonderful staff at the Fire Station need time off on the weekend. 

I would like to remind everyone that the Trexlertown Fire Department is private property and everyone needs to respect their property and act accordingly. 

Thinking of staying in a hotel here is a link to the local Trexlertown hotels.  Hotels and motels fill up fast. Book early they fill up fast. There is always something happening in this area every year. 
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ivs=1&q=Trexlertown+Pennsylvania+hotels#tts=0

If you have any questions please phone at 508-558-5129 or email me and I will be happy to answer all questions. 

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it every where possible and forward this email to everyone possible.

I thank everyone in advance and we will see you at the swap meet. Joe Rapoza


----------

